# Blog Section!



## BeatriceTheGolde (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah, super low priority, I'm aware.

But if it's possible (and it is), could you please let us delete posts in our own threads?

Or maybe even allow restrictions?  Such as who is allowed to see and/or post in our threads?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 6, 2010)

I actually like this idea. Members are given control over their own blogs to the extent of locking them, post deletion should be allowed to. Of course you can't delete moderator posts and your removals can always be reversed.


----------



## House Spider (Apr 7, 2010)

I like this idea as I see the odd bot in that section.


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 7, 2010)

I also agree with this but it could cause problems


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't like the idea of normal members being able to delete other peoples posts, whether its in their own blogs or not. I can see it potentially being highly open to abuse, and considering what goes on in the blog section these days, it certainly will be abused. Even if a moderator could reverse the deletion of posts it just adds extra unnecessary work for them, and would create a problem and complicate a matter that doesn't need to exist. 

As for restricting views and the ability to restrict who can reply to someone's blog, well, I just think that's a horrible idea. An idea that pretty much goes against the entire point of a blog. A blog is for everyone to see, share and participate in (ideally). If you start segregating people out of you blogs you may as well just start blogging via pm to only people you approve of.


----------



## naglaro00 (Apr 7, 2010)

Surprising to hear that from someone who does not leave the blog section


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 7, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> Surprising to hear that from someone who does not leave the blog section


If you mean BTG, not really.


----------



## dice (Apr 7, 2010)

I agree with p1ngpong.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 7, 2010)

So do I, actually.


----------



## naglaro00 (Apr 7, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> naglaro00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









I agree with dice and ProtoKun. Especially not to Scubers/TumbleDryLow/WHATEVER. He has like 40 something posts and not really a contributing member


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 7, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats because P1ngpong is a god, Dice is a demi-god and Proto is a spammer.... cool guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The reason Scuber doesn't have many posts is because he lives in the realms of blogging.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 7, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> I don't like the idea of normal members being able to delete other peoples posts, whether its in their own blogs or not. I can see it potentially being highly open to abuse, and considering what goes on in the blog section these days, it certainly will be abused. Even if a moderator could reverse the deletion of posts it just adds extra unnecessary work for them, and would create a problem and complicate a matter that doesn't need to exist.
> 
> As for restricting views and the ability to restrict who can reply to someone's blog, well, I just think that's a horrible idea. An idea that pretty much goes against the entire point of a blog. A blog is for everyone to see, share and participate in (ideally). If you start segregating people out of you blogs you may as well just start blogging via pm to only people you approve of.


That.

Also people get pissy "oh blah blah insulted me and then deleted the insulting post" so the mods will have to trawl through the "trash can" to find it and then blah blah loads of crap.


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 7, 2010)

I agree with Hadrian.


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 7, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> I agree with Hadrian.



I agree with B-Blue


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 7, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Thats because P1ngpong is a god, Dice is a demi-god and Proto is a spammer.... cool guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All of your sidebar verifies that.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 7, 2010)

Just a thought but if you wanted to send something out to a limited amount of people then surely you could use your workspace:
http://gbatemp.net/?act=module&module=ws (also under the ws subdomain)

It is definitely more of a whitelist sort of thing though.


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 7, 2010)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Just a thought but if you wanted to send something out to a limited amount of people then surely you could use your workspace:
> http://gbatemp.net/?act=module&module=ws (also under the ws subdomain)
> 
> It is definitely more of a whitelist sort of thing though.


Yeah workspaces are good to share it only to a few people
And you can add anyone to edit it as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I use mine for Wiki edits & forum bugs I find 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's just plain text though


----------



## UltraMagnus (Apr 8, 2010)

I think the simplest solution would be to allow people to lock their own blog topics, that shouldn't cause any problems


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 8, 2010)

UltraMagnus said:
			
		

> I think the simplest solution would be to allow people to lock their own blog topics, that shouldn't cause any problems


You can already do that


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 8, 2010)

BeatriceTheGolden said:
			
		

> Yeah, super low priority, I'm aware.
> 
> But if it's possible (and it is), could you please let us delete posts in our own threads?
> 
> Or maybe even allow restrictions?  Such as who is allowed to see and/or post in our threads?



Select 'Manage Blog' and scroll down to bottom. You will see an Actions choice. One is to delete an article. You can also make them open or closed at your leisure.

I think there is no way to make them selectively invisible though dear, so what you say IS going to be readable.


----------



## BeatriceTheGolde (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah, super low priority, I'm aware.

But if it's possible (and it is), could you please let us delete posts in our own threads?

Or maybe even allow restrictions?  Such as who is allowed to see and/or post in our threads?


----------



## BeatriceTheGolde (Apr 8, 2010)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> BeatriceTheGolden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, but I've been making, deleting, closing, and opening threads on this forum since before you made that account.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 8, 2010)

In fact, it's weird seeing you venture out of the Blog area.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 8, 2010)

Well, I know part of the issue is that with the recent crap that's happening in Blogs, that those "troublesome members" will abuse the new power. I just think these would be decent guidelines.

- The feature can be locked out for certain members by moderators.
- Removed posts can be viewed by any member, but there would be a reason why it was removed by the manager of the blog. Not sure if this would do anything but if someone is making troll shit on your blog, it just makes it more hassle to read the troll shit and what not.
- Moderator posts cannot be removed. This goes for all moderators, from Mag Staff to Administrators.
- Moderators can reverse any post "hidings" (since they wouldn't really be removals in the end)
- Abuse of the feature would of course also result in warning ratings and other punishment.

This is a little bit different, but would it be possible for bloggers here to edit posts in their locked blogs? I use my blog for organization purposes (such as a post for my links, my reviews, etc) and I find it annoying when people comment on these organizational posts, but I still need to keep them unlocked to edit them for adding links to new stuff.

I can see where people are coming from with the issue, but I don't think a few annoying members should bring down the rest of GBAtemp's blogging community.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 8, 2010)

If you wanted though, you could lock them when you aren't editing and re-open them when you need to make a change.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Apr 8, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> UltraMagnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't blog here, so I didn't know that.

I think the current system is fine then, if you want more control get a real blog.  I can see this causing too many problems.


----------



## playallday (Apr 8, 2010)

Bad idea, it could easily open exploits in the server.


----------

